
Ask HN: Why doesn't Hacker News allow comments on job postings? - 20years
Part of me understands them wanting to protect companies from the negativity. The other part of me feels like it is stifling transparency and conversation that can potentially be helpful to the startups posting these jobs.<p>Is there any job board or aggregator that allows comments on job postings?
======
detaro
Here is the (really old) "canonical" answer, but it doesn't elaborate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2022116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2022116)

here is another relatively big discussion about it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9083569](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9083569)

(searching "job posts comments" finds a bunch more, but those two seemed the
most useful)

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
They're for YC companies, why would they want to expose themselves to
negativity?

